# We've Hit Winter!



## Blue Tick (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are some pics I recently shot of the Wasatch Mountain range.

This is Lone Peak the elevation is 11,253 feet. 







This is another shot of Lone Peak from a different angle with some cloud coverage.





Lone Peak 





Mt. Olympus from the local supermarket parking lot elevation 9,570 feet.






This is Neff's Canyon. Great place where we run our dogs. It's also home to one of the deepest caves in the US.Neff's Cave


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures, John.

I especially like that last one that shows the moon overhead.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the pic's! I love mountains...grew up in them and now live without them!  One day, God willing, I'm going to Alaska to go fly fishing!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2008)

Truly spectacular!


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 11, 2008)

Wonderful stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Matthias (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like we have some closet Canadians on the board!


----------



## matt01 (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful. God's creation is wonderful to behold.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 11, 2008)

One photo from a parking lot....now that's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 11, 2008)

(Sigh) - I miss the mountains. Beautiful pictures.


----------

